# Silly kittens want to drink tea!



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

So now I can't drink my favorite drink in peace -black English breakfast tea with a little milk and honey - because every chance they get, Wicket and Chewie will sneak on the table and drink from my cup! 8O 

On top of my not being too fond of having them dip their germy little tongues in my drink, I also worry that this can't be good for them. I also wonder what attracts them... there is so little milk, it can't be it, and I thought cats did not taste sweet very much? 

Anyone knows if black tea is toxic to cats?


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I doubt if a little bit is toxic, but don't take that as fact, as I really have no idea. :wink: 

I used to work in a feed store where we had two resident cats. One of them would get up on my desk and drink my coffee (with creamer). He wouldn't drink the manager's black coffee, though. 

I know cats aren't supposed to really taste sweet, but I sure have had a lot of cats with a "sweet tooth" over the years!


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

LOL I could picture my cats doing that....Mainly Panther. Especially food. I sat here at the computer one night, had her sitting on my lap and had a plate of food on the desk, every bite I took she'd watch the fork move from the plate to my mouth. LOL She never tried to get a bite or anything, just watched. :lol: :roll:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Once, many years ago, I was enjoying a beer in a nice, ice-cold mug, and when I set the mug down Sam walked up to it and started rapidly lapping up the beer! 8O I was so surprised I didn't react until Sam had drank enough to get a little dizzy. That's how fast he was drinking! 

Furry lil' lush! :lol: :lol: :lol: It was funny to watch my tipsy kitty. I made sure he didn't hurt himself, and had a comfy place to sleep it off. And water when he awoke.
Needless to say that Sam's one and only drunken adventure!
:cat :catrun


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

gunterkat said:


> Furry lil' lush! :lol: :lol: :lol: It was funny to watch my tipsy kitty. I made sure he didn't hurt himself, and had a comfy place to sleep it off. And water when he awoke.
> Needless to say that Sam's one and only drunken adventure!
> :cat :catrun


You know he's over the Bridge telling that story and laughing!!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

LOL! Nanook loves tea too! I have PG Tips with milk and sugar. Maybe it is the milk, although he's not interested in it straight up. 
I got a couple of mugs with lids ( you know, the Chinese porcelain ones?)'cause he also likes to stick his paw in it. Yuck! Testing the temperature perhaps? Silly cats!


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Kindred spirit. My kitty Sadie LOVES a diet Snapple raspberry tea-over ice of course. I thought she was the only nut.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Maybe they all have a British gene :lol:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

kungfukitty said:


> Kindred spirit. My kitty Sadie LOVES a diet Snapple raspberry tea-over ice of course. I thought she was the only nut.


Is the diet sweetener safe for kitties?
I know some of their metabolic pathways are different than ours, and was wondering if that was a problem in the case of aspartame or sorbitol?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

gunterkat said:


> Once, many years ago, I was enjoying a beer in a nice, ice-cold mug, and when I set the mug down Sam walked up to it and started rapidly lapping up the beer! 8O I was so surprised I didn't react until Sam had drank enough to get a little dizzy. That's how fast he was drinking!
> 
> Furry lil' lush! :lol: :lol: :lol: It was funny to watch my tipsy kitty. I made sure he didn't hurt himself, and had a comfy place to sleep it off. And water when he awoke.
> Needless to say that Sam's one and only drunken adventure!
> :cat :catrun


This is SO funny! I knew a daschund named Ursula when I was a kid, she was the sweetest dog around, but had a really soft spot for beer! Her owner was a local barfly, and the dog would hang out with her all day at the bar (where my dad hung out too, which is how I got to know her, ahem)... she loved strawberry gum and lager :lol:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

My mother had a cat a while ago called Tammy. She went mad for tea. We always thought that perhaps she was addicted to the caffeine! 8O


----------

